# Good aftermarket choke for Maxus



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

Just seeing what you Maxus owners are using for aftermarked choke tubes and having good luck with. Thanks.


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Feb 21, 2006)

I have briley X2 extended and Waterfowler chokes by Browning that I believe were made for them by Briley. The LM , Mod and IMod are my preference.

DD


----------

